# Οι μεταφραστές είναι δημιουργοί ...και στο "ψηφιακό περιβάλλον"



## rogne (Jan 21, 2011)

*Οι μεταφραστές είναι δημιουργοί ...και στο "ψηφιακό περιβάλλον"
*​
Με λίγες τυμπανοκρουσίες προς το παρόν, αλλά μεγάλες κρατικές επιδοτήσεις (που ανέρχονται ως τις €400.000 ανά επιχείρηση), η ηλεκτρονική «νέα εποχή» του βιβλίου ανατέλλει και στη χώρα μας. Κι ενώ οι εκδότες αρχίζουν να περνούν στην εποχή της ψηφιοποίησης προσδοκώντας περισσότερα κέρδη με μηδαμινό κόστος, φαίνεται ότι ξεχνούν μια βασική παράμετρο των νέων ηλεκτρονικών βιβλίων τους (e-books): τους _*πνευματικούς δημιουργούς*_ που μόχθησαν και μοχθούν για την έκδοση των βιβλίων – εν προκειμένω, τους _*μεταφραστές*_.

Μαθαίνουμε, για παράδειγμα, ότι εκδοτικοί οίκοι ψηφιοποιούν βιβλία τους που ήδη κυκλοφορούν σε έντυπη μορφή ζητώντας από τους μεταφραστές να υπογράψουν νέα συμφωνητικά, στα οποία προβλέπεται σχεδόν μηδενικό ποσοστό μεταφραστικών δικαιωμάτων. Οι εκδότες βιάζονται να εισβάλουν στη νέα ψηφιακή αγορά, και, καθώς δεν μπορούν να μην πληρώνουν τα προβλεπόμενα πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε έλληνες συγγραφείς ή ξένους εκδοτικούς οίκους, προσπερνούν σαν να ήταν απλώς συμβολική την *υποχρέωσή τους από τον νόμο* να καταβάλλουν αντίστοιχα δικαιώματα και στους μεταφραστές. Ο ΣΜΕΔ θεωρεί την τακτική αυτή απολύτως απαράδεκτη, εμπαιγμό και καταστρατήγηση των δικαιωμάτων των συναδέλφων.

_ΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ, ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ_

* *Καταβολή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στον μεταφραστή, από το πρώτο και για κάθε πωληθέν αντίτυπο ηλεκτρονικού βιβλίου που έχει κυκλοφορήσει προηγουμένως ως έντυπο βιβλίο*. Η αμοιβή του μεταφραστή για τη δουλειά του δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται προκαταβολή επί των πνευματικών του δικαιωμάτων πάνω στο ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο. Δεσμεύει, ως προκαταβολή, μόνο τις μορφές έκδοσης του βιβλίου που αναφέρονται ρητά στο αρχικό συμφωνητικό, με το οποίο καθοριζόταν το ύψος της αμοιβής.

* *Υπογραφή ξεχωριστών ιδιωτικών συμφωνητικών για την έκδοση σε μορφή ηλεκτρονικού βιβλίου μεταφράσεων που κυκλοφορούν ήδη ως έντυπα βιβλία*. Στα συμφωνητικά αυτά πρέπει να προβλέπεται ρητά η καταβολή των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων του μεταφραστή, καθώς και η διάρκεια παραχώρησης του περιουσιακού δικαιώματος του μεταφραστή για την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση.

* *Καταβολή, ως μεταφραστικά δικαιώματα, αξιοπρεπούς* (και σε κάθε περίπτωση υψηλότερου σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο, ουσιαστικά μηδενικό ποσοστό για το έντυπο βιβλίο) *ποσοστού επί της λιανικής τιμής πώλησης του ηλεκτρονικού βιβλίου*. Το ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο είναι επιδοτούμενο προϊόν, έχει ελάχιστο κόστος και μεγάλο περιθώριο κέρδους για τον εκδότη.

* *Γενική αναπροσαρμογή των ιδιωτικών συμφωνητικών για τη μετάφραση νέων τίτλων* που προβλέπεται να εκδοθούν και ως ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία, ώστε να διασφαλίζεται πλήρως η προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας του μεταφραστή.


Ο ΣΜΕΔ καλεί όλους τους συναδέλφους μεταφραστές να μην υπογράφουν συμφωνητικά με απαράδεκτους κι επαχθείς όρους, οι οποίοι παραβιάζουν κατάφωρα τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα και θίγουν την αξιοπρέπειά τους ως δημιουργών. Σύντομα θα θέσουμε στη διάθεση συναδέλφων κι εκδοτών ενιαίο πρότυπο συμφωνητικό για μεταφράσεις βιβλίων, στο οποίο θα συμπεριλαμβάνονται όλες οι προτάσεις μας για τα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλία.

_Στο μεταξύ, καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους σε​_*Ανοιχτή συζήτηση με θέμα τη συλλογική μας στάση απέναντι στις νέες προκλήσεις του ηλεκτρονικού βιβλίου,
την Πέμπτη 27 Ιανουαρίου, ώρα 7 μ.μ., 
στα γραφεία του ΣΜΕΔ *
(Μαυρικίου 8 & Μαυρομιχάλη, Εξάρχεια).

*Η ΦΩΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ Ν’ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ
ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣΚΟΠΕΙ
ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑ*​
_Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών (ΣΜΕΔ)_​


----------



## rogne (May 3, 2011)

*Ενημέρωση 3/5*: Όπως ανακοινώθηκε χτες (2/5), εγκρίθηκαν από το κράτος τα πρώτα 148 επενδυτικά σχέδια για τον χώρο του ψηφιακού βιβλίου και της διαδικτυακής ενημέρωσης (δείτε όλες τις επιδοτούμενες επιχειρήσεις εδώ). Μένει να δούμε κατά πόσο η θετική αυτή εξέλιξη θα οδηγήσει και σε ικανοποίηση των αυτονόητων διεκδικήσεών μας (βλ. παραπάνω)...


----------

